# Tim The Arab - Update



## timthearab (17 March 2010)

Hello All who followed my last 12 months of pure hell.

Just to let you all know how Tim is getting on after coming home December 19th.
He has put on weight which is fantastic as he was under weight and in bad condition.
His rain scald has healed nicely, he has even been clipped out, we have been out for a few rides (weather permitting) and he is still his old usual self.

Thank you to all of you for your support and help, will up load a photo or 2 if i can XX


----------



## dozzie (17 March 2010)

So pleased he is doing well! And so pleased for you after everything you went through to get him back. Photos are a must!


----------



## timthearab (17 March 2010)

Have just posted some photos on my profile, think they can be viewed by all XX


----------



## T_K (17 March 2010)

He's looking great, and really happy too.


----------



## spike123 (17 March 2010)

I'm really pleased for you that Tim is doing so well. It's great that you have him home again and that he is making a good recovery and other than being underweight and having the rain scald that he has no further issues.


----------



## somethingorother (18 March 2010)

He looks really happy to be home. So pleased it all worked out for you in the end, well done for sticking it out


----------



## Bearsmum (18 March 2010)

He looks very content and happy to be home, here's to a much better 2010 for you both.

JDx


----------



## Cuffey (18 March 2010)

He is looking good--well done it has been a hard winter to get condition back although the last few weeks have been dry---but still no grass
Absolutely delighted for you--clipping off the hair makes it a lot easier to clear up any remaining skin infection--lets hope for some more spring sunshine.


----------



## Faro (18 March 2010)

Brilliant news.

It's funny, I know you don't post on here lots Tim, but just a few minutes ago, I saw you had posted on another thread (Can't for the life of me remember what it was about now) and I thought to myself, "I wonder how that story ended" up.  Then I saw this!

Am so pleased for you and for Tim.


----------



## timthearab (18 March 2010)

It was a very hard and emotional 12 months, at least i now have my Tim home.
I hate to think that other people are going through the same thing that i did.  My only advice to them would be to stay strong and keep on fighting, dont give up hope.  XXXX


----------



## Vizslak (18 March 2010)

Aw love him, so happy for you both and he is looking great.


----------



## Rollin (18 March 2010)

I am so pleased you finally got him back and he is getting the tlc he deserves.  Sorry I don't know where to find the pic.


----------



## spotty_pony (18 March 2010)

That's great news! I'm so glad you managed to get him back!


----------



## zsmm4 (18 March 2010)

Thanks for he update. I hope you have many great times together.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (20 March 2010)

So pleased for you both. Great photos. Here's to a fantastic 2010 onwards for you both!!


----------



## HollyB66 (20 March 2010)

You both look so happy, and he looks well. Congrats to both of you, have a lovely time.


----------



## timthearab (25 March 2010)

Hi Rollin
If you click on to my user name then scroll down on my profile.  On r/h side you will see photo album.  pics are there XXXX


----------

